# p0420 p0430



## 1turbo6 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a 2000 maxima and it looks like I need to replace the cats on my car how many are there? 3, and where can I buy these that cost me an arm and a leg, this is the best I could find. also how much of a Bi**h is it to change em? should I just have a muffler shop replace them with my parts?

Discount Car Parts Stuff - Car Accessories & Truck Accessories - Cheap Auto Parts - Car Cover - Floor Mats - Cargo Liner - Catalytic Converter


----------



## ae01maxine (Dec 24, 2007)

It could be bad downstream 02 sensors,which you could also fix with a dual 02 sim. Or you might have to get your ECM updated(reflash). Also could just be your Main Cat.


----------

